# couple tables



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

this is a couple day's of just playing around in the shop i made 4 of each design walnut oak cherry butternut pine the finish is a cabnet grade lacquer 3 coats and no stain del schisler


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Those are some really nice tables del, very well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice looking del.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice looking tables Del.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice tables Del - I'd be happy to get ONE of those done in 2 WEEKS, let alone several in a few days! Nicely done.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilbear said:


> Nice tables Del - I'd be happy to get ONE of those done in 2 WEEKS, let alone several in a few days! Nicely done.


 i will be posting some more pic's of stuff i have done 
not braging but i can get one done in 1 day if i didn't have to glue up the top not much time involved the top take most of the time waiting for the glue to dry and i spray cabnet lacquer and can get 3 coats on in the same afternoon del schisler


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*more pic's of tables*

here are some more pic's of table's i have made the coffee table is walnut and i turned the legs out on my delta leathe 3 coat's of cabnet grade lacquer the other table with the turned legs i made 3 of these walnut oak cherry with the same finish they sure come out nice i thank the other table with the off set leg turnning was a nice challenge it is the porringer top tea table from the woodworkers journal january/febuary 1994 the off set is called country cabriole legs it is made out of walnut i guess i had more walnut than cherry at the time i also have made probly 50 jewerly box's with flock swede inside i will put some pic's of them in


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*jewelery box inside*

here is the jewelery box inside with blue swede i use the gun for this del schisler


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*here is the jewelery box inside*

sorry for all the posts pic wasn's were it should have been


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*SLAB of WALNUT have 3 of these*

here is a nice 51"tall X 21" wide X 1" thick slab i sanded it down a bit to see the burl i am going to slice it in 4 pieces for my burl door frount inlays i am going to make i have the stacked door stile and rail cutter i may use that also just dress it up a bit i have the delta band saw with the riser and resaw blade i am going to make in in sections and finish lacquer and assy. so as to not have any over spray i like doing this easyer to handle and makes it like a kit form and each piece you put togother make's it look like you have done something will use splines and gorilla glue i havent made up my mine on the inside for the floor maybe ash running the short way for strength and the back maybe the same saving my walnut i like to use the walnut for the show i will keep you posted may post the progress ? del schisler


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Del ,dusty56 here, gotta love that walnut !!! have a few choice pieces myself...just don't want to waste them.... can't decide what I want to make out of them yet , so I think I will sit tight for now....Nice workmanship , Del..type to ya later
Dusty56
ps..been wanting to try that flocking...any headaches ?


----------



## presumed_druid (Jan 24, 2005)

I love the look of walnut... wood of the kings! Really nice pieces, del. Inspiring.

I just bought some walnut this weekend... in a different kind of way. It's actually hardwood flooring. I haven't looked it over really well yet, but the pieces are about 4 inches wide, and many are three feet long or even better. The top face is beautifully finished (natural color), and the underside has very shallow beading in it. The edges are tongue and groove. I'm not exactly sure what I plan on doing with it yet, but it will become furniture of some sort. It's 3/4 inch, and I got about 37 square feet (two boxes). I bought it at an auction for $175 (cdn). I originally thought it was going to be cheaper Does this sound like a decent price?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*flocking site and my info*



dusty56 said:


> Hey Del ,dusty56 here, gotta love that walnut !!! have a few choice pieces myself...just don't want to waste them.... can't decide what I want to make out of them yet , so I think I will sit tight for now....Nice workmanship , Del..type to ya later
> Dusty56
> ps..been wanting to try that flocking...any headaches ?


i have had no bad experence with it here is the link where you can get all you need i got the spray gun instead of the cardboard tube with the hole in it i done lots of box's so i wanted to get it done faster and i thank better just get a pint of paint with the glue mixed in it comes in the same color as the sweade all you do is just paint where you want the flock than spray on the flock heavy let it set over nite than use a air hose with low air flow and spray over the place with the flocking and remove the loose stuff do that out side or next to a exaust fan all so when you spray it on do the same or you will look like you have been flocked click on the color chart they have lots of colors del schisler 
http://donjer.com/suedetex/product.htm


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

presumed_druid said:


> I love the look of walnut... wood of the kings! Really nice pieces, del. Inspiring.
> 
> I just bought some walnut this weekend... in a different kind of way. It's actually hardwood flooring. I haven't looked it over really well yet, but the pieces are about 4 inches wide, and many are three feet long or even better. The top face is beautifully finished (natural color), and the underside has very shallow beading in it. The edges are tongue and groove. I'm not exactly sure what I plan on doing with it yet, but it will become furniture of some sort. It's 3/4 inch, and I got about 37 square feet (two boxes). I bought it at an auction for $175 (cdn). I originally thought it was going to be cheaper Does this sound like a decent price?


a little high $4.72 a board foot any way it's walnut and you own it i do the same thing if you want something buy it that way you dont have to look back and say the old word i wish i had bought it right del schisler


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*15 1/2" wide walnut plank before and after*

here is a nice plank i have had for 20 yrs i have 5 of these and are going to use them in a big walnut piece for the frount room i cut it up north 20yrs ago up the river and drug it with the boat down river thro the old town probly 2 miles from where i cut it was fun towing it and people looking and wondering what was going on down to the bank where i pulled it up with the tractor and halled the 2 pieces to the saw mill i had it just sliced and not rotated just cut off the bark air stickered it and moved it down to fla. with other wood it has been in my shop for at least 20yrs so here goes sure hate to see it go but it is about time to reap my reward i have included a couple pic's before and after the cut up and also my workers taking a snooz thanks for looking del schisler


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*another project 15 1/2" wide walnut plank goes*

i am making a walnut piece for the frount room i am just making it up as i go so i have a idea what i want so i will see what i end up with i worked in the shop for 8 hrs and it felt good i got a lot done thanks for looking i will post as i go and i used another plank i am down to 2 now del schisler


----------

